# Plastic mounting plaques for orchids



## Hien (May 2, 2022)

I want to change to mounting all of my dendrobiums (instead of in pots)
so I can clean them . With mounting, I can turn the dendrobiums upside down
and wash the underside of their leaves .
I have seen the plaques before but not much about the sources.
they are about 3" by 7"
Does any one know the manufacturer? sellers ?


----------



## eds (May 2, 2022)

If you're struggling to find them maybe filter grid cut into the right sized pieces may also be an option? 








Filter Media Grid


Filter GridThis Filter Media Grid can be cut or joined to suit any filter.Many customers use these grids to support media such as Alfagrog and FlocorSpecifications68cm (27") x 40cm (16")




www.koilogic.co.uk


----------

